# NPN Ausgang auf digitalen SPS Eingang.



## Mr Floppy (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo SPS Community, 

ich habe ein Problem aus dem ich nicht schlau werde und brauche eure Hilfe.

Und zwar habe ich eine kleine 24 VDC SPS hier (Schneider Zelio Logic) und einem Vibrations Controller der mehrere Beschleunigungssensoren Sensoren überwacht. Überschreitet die Beschleunigung einen bestimmten Wert wird ein NPN Ausgang am Controller geschaltet. (Im Prinzip ist es ein einfacher NPN Sensor)

Diesen Ausgang würde ich nun gerne auf den digitalen Eingang meiner SPS führen.
Und da komme ich nicht weiter!

Ich hab mir jetzt gedacht gehste hin und führst den Ausgang des Controllers einfach auf den Eingang der SPS.
Ausgang kommt, Eingang aber nicht! 

Jetzt hab ich ein wenig nachgelesen und erfahren, dass man sozusagen noch eine Last (Pull-up / Pull-down Widerstand) am Eingang schalten muss.

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt.
Kann mich einer von euch darüber aufklären?

Wie muss ich das realisieren? 24V => Widerstand => SPS digi. Eingang und NPN Ausgang? 
Ich würde gerne wenn der Ausgang kommt 24V am Eingang der SPS haben.

Wie groß muss meine ohmische Last dann sein? Gibt es Widerstände für die Hutschine?

Oder ist mein gesamter Ansatz falsch?

Für Tipps und Hilfestellungen bin ich mehr als Dankbar.

mfg
Floppy


----------



## rheumakay (24 Februar 2012)

schließe den Widerstand (4,7 KOhm)an +24V und den anderen Anschluß an den Schaltkontakt des Inis.
Den Schaltkontakt auch an den SPS Eingang anschließen.
Somit hast du ein eindeutiges Signal !allerdings invertiert! also wenn der Ini nicht schaltet = TRUE am Eingang


----------



## Rudi (24 Februar 2012)

Und wenn Dir das nicht gefällt nimm Koppelrelais bzw. Optokoppler.


----------



## Mr Floppy (24 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten   Also war der Ansatz doch richtig. Wie sieht es mit der Masse aus. Die Masse der NPN Sensoren und der SPS müssen selbes Potential haben, oder? - Sie haben es  Was sagt den die VDE zu der Lösung mit dem Widerstand? Ist das eine gängige Methode im Schaltschrankbau ein solches Problem zu lösen, oder geht man den Kompromiss ein und baut halt eben Optokoppler / Relais ein. Ist in meinem Fall ein nicht kalkulierter Mehrpreis.   Und ich hab das Problem gleich 10 Mal!   Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

einfache Relais gibt´s doch für ein paar wenige €

Welche Schalthäufigkeit wäre denn zu erwarten?

MfG


----------



## Mr Floppy (24 Februar 2012)

Hmm,   im optimalen Fall kommt der Ausgang alle paar Stunden für eine einstellbare Zeit (ca. 10-20 Sec). Im Fehlerfall kann es sein, das er in den 10-20 Sec. mehrmals kommt.  Ich denke es ist nichts zeitkritisches. Daher sollte die Schaltzeit eines Relais ausreichen. Behandele ich dann die Spule des Relais oder den Optokoppler (Kontakte A1 und A2) wie den Widerstand? Ne, oder?  +24V => A1 Spule Relais oder Optokoppler => A2 an NPN Ausgang. Über den Schließerkontakt dann an die SPS.  Tut mir leid, aber mit Transistoren habe ich echt nix am Hut.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Februar 2012)

Die Pull-Up Lösung hat auch den Nachteil, dass einiges an Leistung verbraten wird. Die Größe des Widerstands richtet sich genau genommen nach dem Eingangswiderstand der SPS. Zudem wirkt sich bei der Variante eine Unterbrechung des Signals teilweise anders aus als erwartet, ich habe schon japanische Frequenzumrichter (mit NPN-Eingängen) und PNP-NPN Adapterplatinchen (vom Hersteller des FUs) gesehen, wo bei loser Klemme an der falschen Stelle plötzlich der Motor losgelaufen ist weil eine Klemme locker war! Ich würde immer die Optokoppler Version bevorzugen, wenn die im Preis nicht mehr drin sind, wundere ich mich schon sehr über die Kalkulation des Projekts.


----------



## rheumakay (24 Februar 2012)

was spricht gegen die Widerstände?
Zur Berechnung des Widerstandes: 24Volt mit 4700Ohm gleich ~5mA. Widerstand mit 1/4 Watt (24Volt*5mA= 120mW)
Was vielleicht nicht so schön ist, ist das die Logik invertiert ist.
Aber der Kostenaufwand ist etwa gleich Null.
Warum soll es laut VDE nicht in Ordnung gehen?
Koppelrelais wären sicherlich auch ne alternative..wobei du aber ein wenig mehr Platz benötigst(und Geld).
Wofür sind die Signale denn GENAU?
Haben auch ne Sonderanlage (aus Italy) dort sind alle Sensoren NPN.Die Steuerung ist (vor meiner Zeit) gegen ne Siemens getauscht worden.Dort sitzen auch Widerstände drin.Also der gleiche Fall wie bei dir.


----------



## rheumakay (24 Februar 2012)

Was heiß verbraten?0,12W * 10Eingänge ~1,2Watt. Was solls? Die Optokoppler/Relais benötigen ja auch in etwa daselbe.
Klar ..wenn das Geld für Optokoppler nicht mehr drin sein sollte, wurde der Preis der Maschine schlecht fest gesetzt(oder die Gegenseite hatte nen guten Einkäufer)


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Februar 2012)

Nur dass die 4,7kOhm schon deutlich zu hochohmig sein können. 20mA Eingangsstrom bei einem Digitaleingang sind nicht selten. Macht bei 24 Volt 1,2kOhm Eingangswiderstand, bleiben bei einem Pull-Up von 4,7 KOhm nur noch knapp 5 Volt am Eingang. Sicheres schalten ist was anderes, selbst wenn der Eingangsstrom geringer sein soll. Man muss den Pull-Up immer nach dem Eingangswiderstand berechnen. Wird er dann so berechnet, dass man in jedem Fall innerhalb der Spezifikation bleibt, steigt die Verlustleistung schon deutlich an. Für mich ist ein Pull-Up an einem SPS Eingang einfach nur Murks.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Februar 2012)

Mr Floppy schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wenn der Ausgang kommt 24V am Eingang der SPS haben.
> 
> Wie groß muss meine ohmische Last dann sein?


Volle 24V am SPS-Eingang geht bei Pull-Up-Widerständen praktisch nicht, weil die SPS-Eingänge dafür viel zu niederohmig sind.

Zur Berechnung des Pull-Up-Widerstandes *für ein Zelio* (minimaler High-Pegel: +14V, zieht dabei 2mA)

*Sensor=0* -> NPN-Transistor gesperrt -> Pull-Up-Widerstand muß den SPS-Eingang auf >=14V ziehen bei typisch 2mA Eingangsstrom
Rmax = U / I = (24V-14V) / 2mA = 5,0kOhm -> 4,7kOhm einbauen
*Sensor=1* -> NPN-Transistor durchgesteuert -> schließt den SPS-Eingang gegen 0V kurz -> ergibt die vollen 24V über dem Pull-Up-Widerstand -> maximal Strom und Verlustleistung an Widerstand
I = U / R = 24V / 4,7 kOhm = 5,1mA
P = U * I = 24V * 5,1mA = 123mW -> es sollte 1/4-Watt-Typ eingebaut werden (auch der wird schon fühlbar warm)

Da man oft keine Angaben findet, wieviel Strom ein SPS-Eingang bei minimalem High-Pegel zieht, sollte man bei unbekannten SPS-Eingängen eine Versuchsschaltung aufbauen und den optimalen Widerstand empirisch ermitteln.

z.B. bei *Siemens S7-300* sollte der Pull-Up-Widerstand nur 1,5 .. 2kOhm sein. Dann beträgt die Verlustleistung schon 288 .. 384mW! Hier fährt man besser mit Optokopplern oder Koppelrelais.

Bei Koppelrelais auf SPS-Eingänge muß man strenggenommen noch den Kontakt-Mindeststrom beachten, der bei den meisten Kontaktmaterialien bei >= 10mA liegt. Nach 100.000 Kontaktspielen muß man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Relaiskontakte dann "keinen Kontakt" mehr geben, weil sie sich nicht mehr "freibrennen" können. Für Signale mit häufigen Schaltspielen sollte man dann schon Relais mit vergoldeten Kontakten nehmen.

Wenn möglich würde ich den NPN-Sensor potentialfrei zwischen +24V und SPS-Eingang schalten. Pull-Up-Widerstände mag ich nicht und setze sie nur ein, wenn es nicht anders geht. Wenn doch, dann versuche ich, möglichst nahe am Sensor das Signal schon "umzudrehen", nicht erst im Schaltschrank an den SPS-Eingängen.




rheumakay schrieb:


> Warum soll es laut VDE nicht in Ordnung gehen?


Meine Meinung: Wenn man Sensoren mit NPN-Ausgängen einsetzt, dann darf man den Minus der 24V nicht erden, weil sonst ein Erdschluß der Signalleitung ungewollte Schaltvorgänge auslösen kann. Wenn die Steuerspannung nicht geerdet ist, dann muß man aber imho eine Isolationsüberwachung für diese Steuerspannung einbauen. 
siehe VDE 0113 Teil 1 (IEC/EN 60204-1) Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen - Punkte 9.4.3 und 11.2.2

Harald


----------



## Rudi (25 Februar 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wenn man Sensoren mit NPN-Ausgängen einsetzt, dann darf man den Minus der 24V nicht erden, weil sonst ein Erdschluß der Signalleitung ungewollte Schaltvorgänge auslösen kann. Wenn die Steuerspannung nicht geerdet ist, dann muß man aber imho eine Isolationsüberwachung für diese Steuerspannung einbauen.
> siehe VDE 0113 Teil 1 (IEC/EN 60204-1) Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen - Punkte 9.4.3 und 11.2.2
> 
> Harald



Und kann (darf) man die +24V der Sensorspannung auf Masse legen ??


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und kann (darf) man die +24V der Sensorspannung auf Masse legen ??


Dürftest du Selbstverständlich, macht nur beim NPN/PNP Mischbetrieb schlicht und einfach keinen Sinn.

Das bei "uns" im Regelfall die 0V auf Masse gelegt werden, ist eher historischer Zufall, denn normative Notwendigkeit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (25 Februar 2012)

Warum macht es keinen Sinn ? Der Schutz vor Doppelmasseschluß im Senorkreis wäre dann doch gegeben, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Warum macht es keinen Sinn ? Der Schutz vor Doppelmasseschluß im Senorkreis wäre dann doch gegeben, oder sehe ich das falsch ?



Mit dem daraus resultierenden permanenten Kurzschluss schützt du dich natürlich vor allem, eine sicherere Maschine gibts ja gar nicht ...


----------



## Rudi (25 Februar 2012)

Wieso eigentlich permanenten Kurzschluß ?


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Februar 2012)

> Das bei "uns" im Regelfall die 0V auf Masse gelegt werden, ist eher historischer Zufall, denn normative Notwendigkeit.


  Das ist sicherlich kein Zufall, das gemeinsame Potential muss aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Masse gelegt werden, und das ist bei PNP Maschinen eben Minus. Bei japanischen NPN Maschinen ist es eben der Plus. Sensorik ist nur ein Problem (Szenario: Schluss von +24V auf Maschinenrahmen wegen beschädigtem Kabel wird nicht bemerkt, später kommt zweiter Schluss von Eingang des Starttasters der Maschine dazu -> Maschine läuft los). Aktorik kann auch gefährliche Zustände hervorrufen (Schluss von +24V auf Rahmen der Maschine, dann Schluss vom Kabel zum Magnetventil....).


----------



## _Maik_ (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eben auch das Problem gehabt.
Würde denn was dagegen sprechen den Kollektor auf 24V zu legen und den Emitter an den SPS-Eingang zu klemmen?

Maik


----------



## winnman (2 Mai 2012)

sind die NPN Potentialfrei?

WEenn ja, dann den Widerstand als Pull down, dann passt auch die Logik!
Von 24+ auf den NPN, Negativer Anschluß vom NPN dann auf SPS und Pulldown, Anderer Anschluß vom Pull down auf 24- fertig.

Widerstände gibts ev bei Phönix, Weidmüller, . . .
Sosnst gibts da Gehäuse zum selber bestücken.

Alternativ, 2 Reihenklemmen, auf einer Seite die Widerstände einklemmen, andere Seite für deren Anschluß. Wenn du das schön mit deinen Klemmen für die Geber zusammen aufreihst, sieht das auch gut aus. Über die blanken Anschlußdrähte der Widerstände ev. noch ein bisschen abgezogene Aderisolierung, . . .

Widerstand: ca. 10 bis 15 kOhm, ist nicht so genau.

Fertig.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Mai 2012)

_Maik_ schrieb:


> Würde denn was dagegen sprechen den Kollektor auf 24V zu legen und den Emitter an den SPS-Eingang zu klemmen?





PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn möglich würde ich den NPN-Sensor potentialfrei zwischen +24V und SPS-Eingang schalten.


Wenn die Sensor-Elektronik potentialfrei ausgeführt ist, dann wäre das die beste Lösung. Und man benötigt keine zusätzlichen Widerstände.

Harald


----------



## _Maik_ (3 Mai 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn die Sensor-Elektronik potentialfrei ausgeführt  ist, dann wäre das die beste Lösung. Und man benötigt keine zusätzlichen  Widerstände.



Ja, der Ausgang ist potentialfrei.
Tut mir leid, den vorhergehenden Beitrag hatte ich wohl überlesen.
Vielen Dank!

Maik


----------



## DaChecker (7 Mai 2012)

Von IPF-Elektronik gibt es wunderbare NPN/PNP oder auch andersrum Wandler... ca. 38€.

Diese Dinger sind jeden Cent Wert.


----------

